# TPS Constable John Zivcic R.I.P.



## mariomike (2 Dec 2013)

It is with great sadness that we inform the members of the Toronto Police Service and the public that Constable John Zivcic succumbed to his injuries at 12:35 p.m. on Monday, December 2, 2013.
http://www.torontopolice.on.ca/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=7213&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0


----------



## brihard (2 Dec 2013)

Dammit. Rest in peace brother.


----------



## Phoenix80 (3 Dec 2013)

Yes indeed. RIP


----------

